# جميع الـ Lisp الخاصة بالـ Autocad



## mdsayed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسف علي التأخير ده موقع كويس وشغال للتحميل ولا تنسوني بالدعاء


http://www.2shared.com/file/9669974/dd9c4a92/LISP.html


----------



## easy4eng (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس علي المجهود الرائع
بس اعزرني هيه ايه استخدامات اليسب
وازاي بتشتغل
شكرا


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*هيه ايه استخدامات اليسب*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور
ال لسب مجموعة اوامر زي الماكرو وهي لغه
بس ما هي استخدامامات كل لسب من اللسبات عاليه


----------



## salim salim (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الملف القيم جاري التنزيل


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة على هذة المجموعة النادرة من اللسبات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdsayed (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل اسم ليسب يدل علي استخدامه فمثلا ليسب area يمكن من خلاله تحديد مساحة الاشكال وفي هنا ليسب خطير جدا" اسمه x,y وده ممكن من خلاله انك تجيب احداثيات جميع النقاط الموجوده بالمخطط ويوضعها في جدول ويرقم لك النقط . والله ولي التوفيق،،،،،،


----------



## mdsayed (6 ديسمبر 2009)

طريقة ادخال الليسب ييرنامج الاوتوكاد
اخواني الاعزاء اليكم طريقة ادخال الليسب لبرنامج الاوتوكاد:
1- من قائمة tools ثم load application 
2- اختار الليسب اللي انت غاوزه من المكان المحفوظ فيه مجموعة الليسب
3- ثم اضغط علي load
هيشتغل الليسب.


----------



## mohammedshaban (6 ديسمبر 2009)

استمروا ربنا يبارك لكوا


----------



## mdsayed (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ان يصلح الراعي ويتق ربه تخشي الذئاب ربوعه وحماه​


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا غالي

تحياتي


----------



## hawwash (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت شرح كل ليسب على حدة ============ مشكوووووووووور ==================


----------



## jomaa.amash (1 مايو 2010)

لك تعيش وتعمل استاز


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
من يعرف طريقه عمل اليسب


----------



## احمد_سلوم (3 مايو 2010)

ياريت شرح طريقه عمل اليسب


----------



## eygoo400 (3 مايو 2010)

من زمن و ان ببحث عن الاوتوليسب
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## microamper (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحيدعلى (24 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرو سليم (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و هذه اضافة بسيطة
مكتبة بلوكات و كتب و برامج و ليسبات
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14994002/f3e0f1de/sharing.html


شرح فيديو لبعض البرامج و الليسبات
http://www.youtube.com/user/ENGWEB13


----------



## jirar (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aljafry (22 يوليو 2010)




----------



## حسام عبدالله كيلان (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتير بارك الله فيك*


----------



## myada1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BAHAA NASR (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياباشا


----------



## المـــرداوي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

بس لو ينفع ياريت ترفعه على موقع تاني لأنه مش بيشتغل عندي

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الليسبات لكن الرابط لا يعمل ببرنامج الداونلوود مانجر الرجاء اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر غير التوشيرد


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## نبيل فرغلى اسماعيل (5 أبريل 2012)

*برنامج جميل جدا *


----------



## محمدعماد (5 أبريل 2012)

*الرابط لايعمل للأسف ياريت يتم رفعها من جديد وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (4 يونيو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل ياريت يتم رفعها من جديد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثروت313 (4 يونيو 2012)

هذه مجموعة بسيطة و لكنها البداية للكثير .... و طبعا البرامج ( الاتوليسب ) من شغلي الخاص ..

تفضلوا ... و هنالك مع كل مشاركة فيديو على اليوتوب يظهر فيه عمل اللسب 

http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?36957-%C8%D1ش%C7%E3%CC-%C7%CA%E6%E1%ED%D3%C8-%E3%E4-%D4%DB%E1%ED-%C7%E1%CE%C7%D5-%E3%E4%E5%C7-%C8%D1%C7%E3%CC-%CF%C7%C6%E3%C9-%E6-%E3%E4%E5%C7-%CA%CC%D1%ED%C8%ED%E5


----------



## شرف الديلمي (4 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور ....جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aymanallam (4 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## TITO_SAM (4 يونيو 2012)

اللينك مش شغال ياريت حد يرفعو علي سيرفر تاني


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع اخى الحبيب ....ان شاء الله متابعين​​


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## م احمد خيال (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو أدهم علي (20 يناير 2013)

غفر الله لك ولواليدك ، ورزقك الرزق الحلال الكثير الطيب ، انتم مهندسون العرب حقاً


----------



## هاني علي 26 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Sherif Shazly (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن معرفه كيفيه تنزيله


----------



## alwaaan (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النوسانى 11 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك لكن الرجاء التكرم بشروحات و بيانات تفصيلية أوفى حول الليسبات المرفوعة و استخدامها الامثل


----------



## mawada33 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم .. وشكرا على مجهودكم الرائع .....


----------



## Enganmar (8 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (9 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## kazali016 (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طه ابوالنجا (22 مايو 2015)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .*



Enganmar قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء



كنت ابحث ابحث عن ليسب لسحب الرسمه على الاتوكاد بمعنى اوضح نزلت الموقع لعمل رفع مساحى لوم اجد ثوابت فافرضت احداثيات وتم الرفع ولكن اريد سحبه الى المخطط الرئيسى لمعرفة الاحداثيات الصحيحه وكان يوجد ليسب كنت اكتب فى سطر الاوامرiline تقريبا وكان يقوم بسحب الرسمه ولكن تم تغير الهارد وبحثت عنه كثير ولم اجده وكنت اسئل حضرتك عن ليسب يقوم بمثل عمله او اذا كان لديك هذا الليسب وشكرا لكواسف على الاطاله


----------



## المقاول6680 (22 مايو 2015)

مشكورين مهندسينا الكرام


----------



## aliover (24 مايو 2015)

مشكور على المجهود


----------

